# Microsoft’s new PowerToys Run launcher for Windows 10



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Microsoft is releasing a new Spotlight-like launcher app for Windows 10 today. Designed to replace and modernize the existing Win + R shortcut, the new PowerToys Run launcher includes quick search for apps and files across Windows, plugins like a calculator, and the ability to find running processes.


More


----------

